# Chukars



## pharmfly (Nov 18, 2016)

Just curious if anyone had any thoughts on what this cold rainy/snowy weather does to the Chukar and Huns as far as behavior. Do you hunt them differently

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Chukar hunters love snow. It concentrates the birds onto the south facing slopes. Other advantages are the dogs can cover so much more ground when it is cold. Also you don't have to carry dog water as they can eat snow so it makes for better hunting all around.

Early season is tougher, birds can be high, low, north face, all over basically. Tactics basically stay the same, cover a heck of a lot of country and you will find birds--that's the first rule of chukar hunting, the 2nd rule is don't give away your spots, especially online.

The only negatives with snow is access. Getting stuck sucks and getting to your areas can be tough will deep snow. A good wheeler that can carry dogs can help with this, also I have seen a Ford Raptor in the distance a time or two get to some inaccessible areas. I have the former and wish I had the latter. Regardless there is always a place to hunt if you spend the time.


----------



## pharmfly (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks! I'm pretty new to Chukar hunting but I'm having a lot of fun trying to find those little buggars

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

